

Ask HN: What will post-git version control look like? - wirrbel

After CVS and Subversion we are in the Git-epoch. What will be the next thing? Is there something on the horizon, like the DVCSs that predated git?
======
milla88
CVS and Subversion is a bit beyond my time and I never had a chance to use
them. Mercurial seems to be getting steam?

~~~
wirrbel
To elaborate: RCS, CVS, Subversion and Git (moreover Hg, etc.) represent a
generation of Version control, each revolutionizing the way we work with
source control.

RCS introduced version control

CVS introduced version control with code exchange on a server

SVN introduced version control with atomic committing and repository wide file
versions (as opposed to file-specific revisions).

To me it seems that HG is in that sense very close to Git. However I do wonder
what might be the next revolution

The Git/Hg generation popularized decentralized version control and made code-
sharing easier than ever.

